# Random DNP log



## Picofuz (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello everyone! So as of today, I am starting my DNP log. I just received 40 tablets of DNP, every and each one of them marked as 200mg ones. I have been planning on doing 3days on 200, 3days on 400 etc. but from what I gathered in last week, I see that there is basicly no point in making plans and just calibrate the dosage depending on how I feel. I am also planning on doing Insanity workout as my everyday cardio session, so we will see if I will last . Also pursached some vitamin pills, the box claims that each pill contains ViTamins B,C,K and so on. 

It is roughly -7°C outside during day and half a meter of snow so cooling down shouldn't be a problem.

Only question that I have is, when should I take a pill to actually minimize sweats during day? I go to school and when you consider that I have 35 classmates, it can sometimes get pretty hot in the mother****ing class. Also, if I take 400mg a day, or even 600mg (probably not going to be the case), how should I split the pills? Should I split them to every 12hours when taking two, or every 8hours when taking three, or take all at once let's say 3 hours before bed? I will greatfully welcome any advice!  I'll stqrt posting reports tomorrow


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 3, 2015)

The half life is so long that it almost doesn't matter when you take them. I usually just take it in the morning. 500 or above I split twice per day.

Reality is dnp makes you hot. You just have to suck it up if you are going to run with dnp.


----------



## Picofuz (Feb 3, 2015)

POB thanks for your suggestion, I will split 400mg in 12 hours and if I go to 600mg (which is much likely not gonna happen) I will split it in  8 hour cycles.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Play around with it. Like PoB said, the half lives kind of make it a wash.

Dose in the morning and see how you feel through the day, dose at night and see if you can sleep.
Split it up any way you see fit.
Adjust accordingly.


----------



## Picofuz (Feb 3, 2015)

So guys! I was planning starting tomorrow, however I couldn't resist so I took a pill 2 hours ago. According to my plan, I want to be on DNP for 21 days, going from 200mg to 400mg and maybe 600mg. 

My stats:
Height: 183cm 
Weight: 125kg 
My fat-ass photo: http://postimg.org/image/e7j0wljcr/

My goal is to get to 105-100kg by the end of march. I wanted to be 110kg till the end of this cycle, however idk if it is going to be possible as this is my first run. Guys, I want you to tell how much you lost on your last cycle!  I will post reports every day! If you have anything tell me, feel free to go for it!  

Thanks!


----------



## Picofuz (Feb 4, 2015)

So, to sumarize Day 1. Took the pill at 4PM and as expected, nothing happened just until around 9PM when I started feeling like I,was,going to get sick. Also, I noticed that I breathe way,more heavily. Idk,if it was just my mind or something, but that is the only visible change. Today it is Day 2, I just took the pill, it is 11AM so we will see how it goes. I will probably go 200mg for one more day and then bump it to 400.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 4, 2015)

It takes a few days to build up in your system. That's a bit of placebo most likely.


----------



## Picofuz (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah had the same thoughts. So, finally figured out my diet so that I will get at least 2300kcal in my body in one day.

Breakfast: 100g oatmeal + one whole egg+ one egg yolk
                   (Around  70g carbs,  40g  protein,  16g fats)

Snack: banana and apple or two apples, just something easy to get some carbs

Lunch: 200g pangasius fillets, 100g of vegetable mix, one whole egg and either 100g rice or small potatoe.
              (Arounds  32g carbs, 68g protein, 11g fats) 

Before cardio: apple 

After cardio: Banana

Dinner: rice with tuna or some fillet 
                (Around 38g protein,  80g carbs, 2g fats)

After counting all the calories, the daily income should be around 2100-2300 kcal. I used a simple method from the nutrition guide included in Insanity Workout programme. Ofcourse it doesn't count with DNP so maybe you guys could give me some suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Picofuz (Feb 4, 2015)

Ok so Day 2 is at its end. Nothing much has happened tbh but I think that was expected. I started the T25 fitness programe, as you can see above, finally figured out my diet, so idk if I should stick to 200mg or bump to 400mg. What are your thoughts on this guys?


----------



## Picofuz (Feb 5, 2015)

Oye guys! So Day 3 is at its end. Today I bumped the dosage to 400mg. Again, idk if it is just some placebo, but throughout the day I had few heat waves. Also when I went to grocery store, just whe  I entered it sweat was dripping down my forehead. I will proably go for 400mgs tomorrow and also the next day and we will see how it goes. If it is going to be good enough, I will jump to 600mgs and see what is this yellow shit capable of! See ya!


----------



## Picofuz (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey fellaz! So yesterday was my second day on 400mgs and it was nothing special. Had few heat waves, but nothing more. I was worried about the DNP being fake, so went and did the cum test, and guess what, it was fortunatelly yellow. Today I decided to bump it to 600mgs and hold at that level for a week. Guess we will see what will happen. Also I want to ask you guys. I have a bit of a problem with aticking to my diet. I know it is all only in my head, I just want to know if you also have this problem when being on DNP. See you later tonight!


----------



## Picofuz (Feb 8, 2015)

HOLY MOTHER OF JESUS! Yesterday on 600mgs was nothing compared to what is happening right now. It ia 11AM, I took 600mgs like 2 hours ago a and man, this shit is kicking my ass. I am sitting in livingroom, I breathe heavier than usually, I'm sweating as if was running a freakin' marathon. Holy shit! I auppose this shit works well.


----------



## thewrightstuff88 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm on 250 mg a day crystal and I take it at night, I'm on Day 7 and aside from the occasional night sweats, the sides aren't bad at all for me.  I'm crusin for 3 weeks


----------



## Stevethedream (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes Pico it only gets better from here on out lol. If I were u, I would stick with 600mg and ride that for as long as u can. Usually anywhere between 14-21 days is very effective and efficient so good luck.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 9, 2015)

Picofuz said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF JESUS! Yesterday on 600mgs was nothing compared to what is happening right now. It ia 11AM, I took 600mgs like 2 hours ago a and man, this shit is kicking my ass. I am sitting in livingroom, I breathe heavier than usually, I'm sweating as if was running a freakin' marathon. Holy shit! I auppose this shit works well.



You might want to monitor your temperature just to ensure you don't get too overheated (I do this when I run DNP).


----------



## Picofuz (Feb 10, 2015)

Oy fellaz! 

I have not been active because I did not have time but, I am back.

So after my last post I took next 600mgs the day after around 10PM. I woke up at around 12PM sweating as ****, couldn't sleep, everything was wet as ****, I ended up sleeping on the freaking window. 

The next day I went to school, long story short, it was hell on earth. I had six lessons, each lasted 45minutes. I litterally had to run out of the freaking class filled with my 35 classmates and sat on the freaking toilet with windows opened.

This morning I went to my doctor, I made up a story that I have had fever recently, she said ok stay at home for the whole week. I was happy, however my happiness ended when she told me that she is going to run some blood test. I was like **** NE DAMN, I AM ****ED. I was sat behind a table with my hand ready, and the nurse ha asked me: "You young man, aren't you on some drugs or something?" I was like no no ofcourse no, then I realised they won't probbably finf out as they will run specific test on my immunity system or something. Now it is 9PM. About 4 hours ago, I had a terrible fever. Have eaten some bananas, drank water, and after like three hours my temp went down to the normal temp. Ofcourse I started sweating heavily, the couch under my ass is already wet from sweat. 

See you later lads!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2015)

Why didn't you just ask what you are being tested for? Never be afraid to ask what and why at the docs.


----------



## Picofuz (Feb 10, 2015)

I went to the doctor last week and made up a story that I have a constant headache, also that I had a fever 2 nights in a row. She left me at home for a week. I thought that I would manage staying at school at 600mgs, but as I said, it was mission impossible. So I went to the doctor again this morning and said that satyrday and sunday including friday last week were all good, no signs of illness, but said that I had a fever last night. so she said she wqnted to make sure it is no virus or anything, so she took some of my blood. I suppose if she wants to know if I have some virus, she will run immunity test etc. not looking for levels of ATP in cells etc. Idk, I have recently read few threads on these blood test and DNP, and from what I gathered, it seems she shouldn't find out, at least I hope.


----------



## Picofuz (Feb 10, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why didn't you just ask what you are being tested for? Never be afraid to ask what and why at the docs.






Yeah you are right, should have asked, but I suppose I was all messed up when I realized she was going to do tests on me. Will remember for future for sure.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2015)

Picofuz said:


> Yeah you are right, should have asked, but I suppose I was all messed up when I realized she was going to do tests on me. Will remember for future for sure.


Probably no harm done...

How long do you think you will last at 600?


----------



## Picofuz (Feb 10, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Probably no harm done...
> 
> How long do you think you will last at 600?



I started on Sunday, today it is Tuesday so I am planning to go 600mgs till Sunday, maybe Friday, then slowly go down to 400mgs for three-four days, and then fnish of all the pills on 200mgs. I also realised that I have unbelievable food cravings and zero physical excersie. To be honest idk I would be able to even get to half of my cardio. Maybe I will try some excercising tomorrow.


----------



## dileepsv (Feb 10, 2015)

so even after ur hell experience, you stuck with 600 mg PER DAY?!?


----------



## Picofuz (Feb 11, 2015)

Guys, I need your help. I am experiencing a fever. Right now it is 24 hours since I took 600mgs. Any suggestions?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 11, 2015)

Picofuz said:


> Guys, I need your help. I am experiencing a fever. Right now it is 24 hours since I took 600mgs. Any suggestions?


What's your temp?

Cold shower if it's upwards of 102. Anything less just chill and keep an eye on it.

Tylenol will help too.


----------



## Picofuz (Feb 11, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> What's your temp?
> 
> Cold shower if it's upwards of 102. Anything less just chill and keep an eye on it.
> 
> Tylenol will help too.



Yeap, sadly I might be sick. I think I messed up myself by going out with unziped jacket all sweaty and shit when it was barerly 0°C. I have spent the whole day in bed feeling like a big piece of shit, wanted to sleep the whole time since I woke up, also feeling weak. I just took 400mgs, so we will see what is going to happen.


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Feb 12, 2015)

Awwww......
Come on fatty.... We gotta lose weight and show the world dat DNP can do wonders RITE...??
Take a break from th 600's and maybe roll down and cruise on 400 for a week . Dat way ull be able to atleast haul urself outta bed and move around. U see 400mg is optimum cuz at that level u get the desired calorie burning effect and can as well do some moderate cardio.
PS: when i was 100 i too took breaths like the whale. I understand man.
Best of luck BUDDY


----------



## Picofuz (Feb 12, 2015)

DNP-DAWG said:


> Awwww......
> Come on fatty.... We gotta lose weight and show the world dat DNP can do wonders RITE...??
> Take a break from th 600's and maybe roll down and cruise on 400 for a week . Dat way ull be able to atleast haul urself outta bed and move around. U see 400mg is optimum cuz at that level u get the desired calorie burning effect and can as well do some moderate cardio.
> PS: when i was 100 i too took breaths like the whale. I understand man.
> Best of luck BUDDY



TY buddy! However a rash attacked me, you can join my rash updates in the new thread that I posted


----------



## Picofuz (Feb 14, 2015)

Ok guys so, I suppose this is the end of my first DNP run. To sumarize it all, I went 10 days going from 200 to 600mgs. Everything was pretty good until a rash broke in. Nothing that serious, I am slowsly getting rid of it. On the bright note, I managed to loose 5kg of fat in 10 days, with barely any excercising and shitty diet ( I basicly wasn't that hungry as usually, idk why, most people are just to hingry when on DNP, I suppose I always have to be "different" lol)! I am pretty sure that if I had nice diet, went to the gym at least for 45 minutes a day, I would loose around 15-18kgs in 21 days for sure. Also, really be ready that this thing is going to sweat the living shit out of you! I would suggest taking atleast a week of from work or school, because it is pretty hard to handle those sweats (at least for me it was)! Keep yourself hydrated, even if you feel like you are not thirsty, because believe me, even then, you are thirsty ! I will probably run another DNP log around the end of march, until then, I will work out my diet and stick to cardio trainings in the gym. I will also post some updates on the "DNP rash" thread for you to see what is new with that shit on my body! Until then, be swole, but also safe! Adios!


----------

